# Board Games



## Admin (Feb 20, 2013)

Anyone else play them? I like Mancala and Monopoly. I have a old version of Monopoly but will be upgrading soon.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 21, 2013)

We play dominos when the kids come over sometimes. Haven't played a board game in years.


----------



## Admin (Feb 21, 2013)

I play dominoes as well, but I get tired of it quickly. 

Pick up some board games, they are a blast. My wife and I play them a lot, even without the kids. We played Sorry last night.

Good times!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 21, 2013)

Used to play Stock Ticker, great game but they left out brokers, bankers and agents. I guess if they had put them in there would be no winners.


----------



## Admin (Feb 22, 2013)

And  everyone else would lose.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 22, 2013)

Monopoly and Life are close to real life. You either become super rich or you fall off the edge of the world or the board anyway.


----------



## Underdog (Feb 23, 2013)

I miss them, grew up with them.
Can't find people to play Scrabble anymore, my favorite. The online versions just can't compete.
Play cards (Spades) online when I feel like getting cussed at.
I drag Apples to Apples to family gatherings just in case people want to have a few laughs without much time investment or mental strain. It gets pretty good reception even for the skeptics.
It seems the trivia games just serve to humiliate people.
Chess... *sigh*


----------



## Underdog (Feb 23, 2013)

Austin said:


> ... I like Mancala and ...


 
Mancala, my parents had a nice handmade board that they used as a coffee table type decoration that visitors couldn't ignore.


----------



## Underdog (Feb 23, 2013)

Austin said:


> I play dominoes as well, but I get tired of it quickly.
> 
> Pick up some board games, they are a blast. My wife and I play them a lot, even without the kids. We played Sorry last night.
> 
> Good times!


 
My wife likes to break out Yahtzee when she wants my undivided attention.


----------



## Admin (Feb 25, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Mancala, my parents had a nice handmade board that they used as a coffee table type decoration that visitors couldn't ignore.



Do you have any pics? I've been wanting to do something like that for some time. 



Underdog said:


> My wife likes to break out Yahtzee when she wants my undivided attention.



I love Yahtzee. I didn't play it as a kid so it was new to me as of a year ago.


----------



## Underdog (Feb 25, 2013)

Austin said:


> Do you have any pics? I've been wanting to do something like that for some time.
> .


 
I would have to go through tons of pictures on the off chance it would be in one but I found this one online.

It's very similar but ours was more shallow. I can only assume the one in the picture below would be annoying trying to take out the stones or beads, too deep and narrow. Seems like you would have to dig.
Like the one in the picture, ours was also textured, not smooth. I think the rough grain adds to the character of it.


----------



## Admin (Feb 26, 2013)

That's really great! I was thinking of integrating one into a coffee table.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2013)

Never heard of Mancala, did this search, interesting boards.
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=s-csUaHnOIXmiwKYtoH4BA


----------



## Underdog (Feb 26, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Never heard of Mancala, did this search, interesting boards.


 
Wow, that is a lot of selections.
There are even ones with hinges... cool.

I found one that looks just like ours though, thanks for the link:


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2013)

I liked the ones they just dug in the dirt.


----------



## Admin (Feb 27, 2013)

nealtw said:


> I liked the ones they just dug in the dirt.



I did that once. Took forever to play the game, but it was fun. People kept coming by the camp ground just to see what we were doing.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2013)

Austin said:


> I did that once. Took forever to play the game, but it was fun. People kept coming by the camp ground just to see what we were doing.


 
Well part of camping with the kids, is meeting and getting along with the people you meet there, sounds good.


----------



## Admin (Feb 28, 2013)

It was fun. I always like the people I meet on vacation. The stress is gone and they seem to be enjoying themselves, which is starkly different then when I run into them in traffic!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2013)

When the kids were young I could predict the weather, just had to go camping and it would rain everytime.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 28, 2013)

nealtw said:


> When the kids were young I could predict the weather, just had to go camping and it would rain everytime.



And that was exactly what happened every time I set the tent up...


----------



## nealtw (Feb 28, 2013)

Then when you get home you set up the tent to dry it out and it rains for week.


----------



## Garenius (Mar 1, 2013)

A huge fan of Cluedo and Monopoly. I think I'll be playing them for a long time.


----------



## Admin (Mar 1, 2013)

Garenius said:


> A huge fan of Cluedo and Monopoly. I think I'll be playing them for a long time.



We just call it Clue in North America. I didn't realize it was called anything else.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluedo


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2013)

Monopoly and Life should be required learning in grade five and then council the kids on how to shape their education.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 1, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Monopoly and Life should be required learning in grade five and then council the kids on how to shape their education.


 
Y'know, I've always thought that games would be one of the best ways to teach kids how to think, learn and problem solve by strategizing.

Once I went with my son to the Space Center in Houston. On the bus ride over I asked if anyone wanted to play a car game. My son's best friend say's, "No, no, no... they play hard car games."

I took it as a compliment rather than just being outed as an uncool nerd.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2013)

We used to look forward to being allowed to play adult games. The kids today are happy to see the adults are busy so they can go do their own thing. Thats why some of this stuff has to be brought into schools as well as computers.


----------



## Admin (Mar 4, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Monopoly and Life should be required learning in grade five and then council the kids on how to shape their education.



I agree. Monopoly taught me how to negotiate. 

I found a log I'm going to turn into a Mancala table. I'll start production this weekend and keep you guys posted.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 6, 2013)

I just read thru this thread and it brought back some fond memories of youth. We played Monopoly night and day and nicknamed it &#8220;monotony&#8221;. Our variation was to use two boards with double cards and properties and join the boards into a figure 8. The normal 4 hour game turned into a marathon game when doubled. 

I just heard the other day they added new pieces and took away others. Everyone wanted to be the race car and no one wanted the iron I do remember that.


----------



## Admin (Mar 7, 2013)

The replaced the iron with a cat. I would still rather be the iron. I'm the gun from my Clue set when I play Monopoly. 

I sawed that log in half, not any good, so I'm heading out to a friends house to take a look at some of his fallen logs.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2013)

Austin said:


> I sawed that log in half, not any good, so I'm heading out to a friends house to take a look at some of his fallen logs.


 
What's your plan for those round bottom holes.


----------



## Admin (Mar 8, 2013)

Drill, the sand it out. I'm going to make then a couple of inches deep. I'm going to decide the number of cups after I find the log I'm going to use. My wife has a ton of sealant and varnish left over from her last project, so I'm thinking this is going to be an outdoor table. 

Before anyone ask, yes my wife refinishes furniture for fun. She'd been doing it for years and loves it.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2013)

For rounded bottom holes use a bowl and tray bit in the router.


----------



## Admin (Mar 12, 2013)

I'll give it a try. I' still looking for a log to use. All of the fallen logs around me are eaten up by insects or looks terrible.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 12, 2013)

There are people who sell live edge slabs if you can't find something for free.
http://for-sale.yakaz.com/live-edge-slabs-for-sale


----------



## Admin (Mar 13, 2013)

I think that's the route I'm going to have to go. I wanted to find local wood and produce a few of these for friends and family. If I have to buy the wood though that could make the difference in how many I try to make.


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a cabinet shop that I get all my "project" wood at.
They always have some scrap walnut, gancaloave or a nice tigermaple.
Just show up and ask around the smaller shops. 
You may even make some new friends.


----------



## Admin (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll have to look up some local shops. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 14, 2013)

You do have suppliers, years ago a friend ordered some hard to find wood from these guys.
http://www.alamohardwoods.com/list-hardwoods-alamo-hardwoods


----------



## Admin (Mar 15, 2013)

I'll check them out. I'm headed the opposite direction this weekend, and there's a shop by my inlaws I'm going to check out, but if they don't have what I'm looking for I'll head down to San Antonio.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm trying to remember something for a project my son is working on.

It's a card game that plays on selfishness.



It goes something like this:

You both have a red card and a green card and maybe another color card, I can't remember.

If you each give each other a green card you both get the same number of points. 

If one gives a red and one gives a green, the red giver gets points but the green giver loses points.

If you both give red you both lose points.

You have a set number of exchanges perhaps.

I can't remember if this is all or if there is another color that factors in.

Anybody have a source on this?

I think I learned it in psychology or somewhere.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2013)

maybe; http://books.google.ca/books?id=zLc...q=selfishness.red and green card game&f=false


----------



## Admin (Mar 18, 2013)

Austin said:


> I'll check them out. I'm headed the opposite direction this weekend, and there's a shop by my inlaws I'm going to check out, but if they don't have what I'm looking for I'll head down to San Antonio.



Didn't get to do it this weekend. I had to help a friend of mine move. That was fun...


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2013)

I've helped people move all my life. The last time I went to help someone, their son who is in the moving business also showed up.
We helped him with a couple big peices but we were just in the way for most of the move. He put on quit a show.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 18, 2013)

nealtw said:


> maybe; http://books.google.ca/books?id=zLc...q=selfishness.red and green card game&f=false


 

Wow, wow, wow... how did you find this?
This is way more than I could have hoped for concerning my request.

I owe you one...Thanks!!!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2013)

Underdog said:


> Wow, wow, wow... how did you find this?
> This is way more than I could have hoped for concerning my request.
> 
> I owe you one...Thanks!!!


 
Just lucky and I will add it to the tab:beer:


----------

